# Favorite Final Fantasy jobs? What's yours?



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 14, 2008)

For the past couple of months I've been playing Final Fantasy Tactics: The War of the Lions. (The PSP port of the PS1 game)

I've had an idea I want to run with for an art project but I'm curious to know what other people think about the jobs. Like, what your personal favorite is and why. You can have more than one, I have many, but for the most part I just want you to list which are your absolute favorite.

-White Mage
-Chemist
-Black Mage
-Thief
-Monk
-Squire
-Knight
-Archer
-Mystic
-Orator
-Summoner
-Time Mage
-Geomancer
-Dragoon
-Samurai
-Ninja
-Mime
-Dancer
-Bard
-Arithmetician
-Onion Knight
-Dark Knight
-Paladin
-Ranger/Hunter
-Red Mage
-Blue Mage
-Corsair
-Scholar
-Beastmaster
-Puppetmaster.
-Warrior

All the jobs listed were taken from FFT:WotL and Final Fantasy XI.

Feel free to add any jobs you can think of if you like any others, but I am really only concentrating on the FFT jobs as they were a part of my initial idea. However, I know a bunch of people that love Red Mage more then a healthy admiration. XP 

Your input will help me with something I'm drawing and may make prints of.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm not gonna inclue the A2 classes you mised - you'd hate my guts for that.  However I will point out that in A2, Parivir is another version of a Samurai in A2.


I have to say Blue Mage for me.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 14, 2008)

I've never played Final Fantasy Tactics unfortunately, but I've played both FFTA and FFTA2. My favorite class would have to be the Ninja, 'cause Dual Wield is awesome, and so are katana.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 14, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> I'm not gonna inclue the A2 classes you mised - you'd hate my guts for that.  However I will point out that in A2, Parivir is another version of a Samurai in A2.
> 
> 
> I have to say Blue Mage for me.



Haha, I haven't had the chance to play A2. I saw my boyfriend play it and saw all the jobs for it. (wtfGreenMage?) So mad I sold my DS. XD

I like Blue Mage. It was always a bit of a frustrating job for me though as learning all the abilities required getting smacked around. But, once you got them all though, awwww you could be deadly. o-o


----------



## Pinhead (Aug 14, 2008)

I would have to say samurai are my favorite mainly because I'm a big fan of feudal japan/china. but for when i wanted to just kick some ass i always thought the combo of a dragoon/ninja combo worked well for some reason.


----------



## Werevixen (Aug 14, 2008)

Dragoon.


<3 Freya Crescent <3


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 14, 2008)

SirRob said:


> I've never played Final Fantasy Tactics unfortunately, but I've played both FFTA and FFTA2. My favorite class would have to be the Ninja, 'cause Dual Wield is awesome, and so are katana.




Haha, I always liked Ninja too. :3 (Save for FFXI where I can't stand a lot of the people that play Ninja. >.>)

I always liked learning dual weild and then going to another job and learning abilities twice as fast. Like Thief. OMG I learned that jobs so quick after I went back to it. (*loves Thief*)


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 14, 2008)

Pinhead said:


> I would have to say samurai are my favorite mainly because I'm a big fan of feudal japan/china. but for when i wanted to just kick some ass i always thought the combo of a dragoon/ninja combo worked well for some reason.



In what sense are we talking? DRG/NIN on FFXI? I suppose that could work. Everyone seems to think Ninja is the ultimate subjob. >.>;; 

Oddly enough, I never liked Samurai as far as Final Fantasy went. It was a fun job just... throwing money basically at people and a chance for huge attacks. Now Samurai in Disgaea (called Ronin) are awesome. Very fast and very strong. X3


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 14, 2008)

Werevixen said:


> Dragoon.
> 
> 
> <3 Freya Crescent <3




I know how you feel. X3
Freya is one of my favorite characters out of all the games. I loved her relationship with Sir Fratley, tugged at my heart strings. ;-;


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 14, 2008)

Always Red Mage, ever since FF1 they been as Stylish as they are useful, and thats to say VERY!


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 14, 2008)

Smurgen said:


> Always Red Mage, ever since FF1 they been as Stylish as they are useful, and thats to say VERY!



Haha. ^^

Red Mage are indeed awesome. A Jack-of-all-trades job. Not really the master of anything but knowledgeable to lots. But I do agree, they are very stylish. X3 

Rapier's are sexy pokey things. :3


----------



## Arnax (Aug 15, 2008)

Umm...umm...umm...

White mage! Healz you to death!

(Or, you know, a dragoon that has some kind of dragon ally to zip around and beat down monsters.)

All in all, love the FFT games. :3 Annoyingly, I managed to learn with my entire clan in FFTA2 all the skills off the items I have access to, sometimes more than once. <.< Need to stop doing off quests with +AP...


----------



## Wait Wait (Aug 15, 2008)

arc knight would be my favorite class overall

but out of ones that you can play, it would have to be calculator


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 15, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> arc knight would be my favorite class overall
> 
> but out of ones that you can play, it would have to be calculator



Arc Knight was broken. D:<
Chapter 3 was hard in the first game. Elmdore and Zalbaag were awesome characters but sucked to fight if you weren't prepared. XP

Now, Calculator was the shit. You could have a murderous force with the right gear and Holy. Also, the JP and EXP up movement abilities were sweet.

...But I have no idea how I'd want to draw one.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 15, 2008)

Arnax said:


> Umm...umm...umm...
> 
> White mage! Healz you to death!
> 
> ...




Hee hee. ^.^

Dragoon in FFXI is like that. You have a pet wyvern that fights with you.

Haha, I almost had Cid unlocked in FFT:A, I was like 4 missions away... then ended up selling my SP and all my advance games. Blast. xD

Now I know I said I didn't want to talk race, but in my opinion, the Viera had some of the best jobs. Fencer, Elementalist, and Red Mage especially. Sniper and Assassin were pretty cool too.


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 15, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Hee hee. ^.^
> 
> Dragoon in FFXI is like that. You have a pet wyvern that fights with you.
> 
> ...



Indeed! It was like Bunnygirl (yay) + Red Mage (yay!) = <3


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 15, 2008)

Dragoon is pretty bad ass, buuuut...

In TA, I've gotta go with Paladin sub Ninja for Humes, and Defender sub White Monk for Bangaa. Vierra's gotta be Assassin sub Elementalist, Gunner sub Time Mage for Moogles, and Sage sub Beast Master for Nu Mou.


----------



## Magikian (Aug 15, 2008)

I'll go with the only one I recognise on that list...

Red Mage. Because they are pimpin'

(I haven't played those games >.>)


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 15, 2008)

Magikian said:


> I'll go with the only one I recognise on that list...
> 
> Red Mage. Because they are pimpin'
> 
> (I haven't played those games >.>)


You chose wisely!


----------



## Magikian (Aug 15, 2008)

Smurgen said:


> You chose wisely!



YAY!

The first time I saw one on the first Final Fantasy (My friend gave me the PSP one) I instantly made him the first character.

I want his hat. And coat. And cane.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 15, 2008)

Smurgen said:


> Indeed! It was like Bunnygirl (yay) + Red Mage (yay!) = <3



FF12 made me see Viera as more of a wood/forest nymph kinda creature then bunny-girls. ^^; But Fran kicked so much ass.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 15, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> FF12 made me see Viera as more of a wood/forest nymph kinda creature then bunny-girls.



That's because that's what they are.


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> That's because that's what they are.


I see, I only played FFTA on GBA and not any 12 so those teeny sprites looked like bunnies to me ^_^;


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 15, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Hee hee. ^.^
> 
> Dragoon in FFXI is like that. You have a pet wyvern that fights with you.
> 
> ...


I find it completely ironic that Dragoons are depicted as such in ffxi, when in reality they are dragon slays 

Monk and Samurai are my favorites, though I'm partial to summoners seeing as they can summon the very horrors of hell to destroy their enemies

Adding on to the list:
Gambler
Engineer
Scholar
Sage
Berserker

If you really want to get technical (from FFT):
Dragonkin
Soldier
Astrologer
Skyseer
Netherseer
Templar
Sword Saint
Holy Knight
Sky Pirate

If the ones abover are on the list, definately Sword Saint and Dragonkin



Albino-Kitsune said:


> FF12 made me see Viera as more of a wood/forest nymph kinda creature then bunny-girls. ^^; But Fran kicked so much ass.


Kinda makes you wonder if there are male vierras. There aren't but still, sorta makes you wonder how they multiply.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Dragoon is pretty bad ass, buuuut...
> 
> In TA, I've gotta go with Paladin sub Ninja for Humes, and Defender sub White Monk for Bangaa. Vierra's gotta be Assassin sub Elementalist, Gunner sub Time Mage for Moogles, and Sage sub Beast Master for Nu Mou.



Haha, I think my favorite set-ups as far as race went, meaning like, some odd ones that worked really well was Thief/Illusionist for Humes, Red Mage/Elementalist (or vice versa if you have Doublecast learned) for Viera. Summoner/White Mage was handy if you had a very fast Viera. Now, for moogles, I liked Mog Knight/Animist. I never liked Bangaas and Nu Mou. Never used them much after I got story characters.

Overall, my favorite jobs in TA were Hunter, Thief, Summoner, Elementalist, and Illusionist.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 15, 2008)

Smurgen said:


> I see, I only played FFTA on GBA and not any 12 so those teeny sprites looked like bunnies to me ^_^;



They are forest nymph rabbit women.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 15, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Red Mage/Elementalist



Yeah, that was a pretty great set up.



> I never liked Bangaas and Nu Mou. Never used them much after I got story characters.



What, really? They were the best two races. Bangaas are the most powerful physically and Nu Mou have the greatest magic. They're indisposable because they're so specialized. Plus, the game's so easy that you can use nothing but Bangaa and melee everyone to death in just a couple terms.



WhiteHowl said:


> Kinda makes you wonder if there are male vierras. There aren't but still, sorta makes you wonder how they multiply.



There are no male Vierra, so either they reproduce asexually, or they're having sex with all of the Bangaa, who don't seem to have any females present (although they do exist and are mentioned a few times).


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 15, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> I find it completely ironic that Dragoons are depicted as such in ffxi, when in reality they are dragon slayers



I know what you mean. XP Well, the storyline is, if you haven't played, that you're the bearer of some Holy Crest, and you saved that wyvern from being destroyed, but then you have to go fight some elf that turned into a large wyvern, then the one you saved swears itself to you or something like that. (SE says it doesn't have to make sense.)




WhiteHowl said:


> I'm partial to summoners seeing as they can summon the very horrors of hell to destroy their enemies.



Well put. XD I feel the same way.




WhiteHowl said:


> Kinda makes you wonder if there are male vierras. There aren't but still, sorta makes you wonder how they multiply.



Well, I think because they're a type of nymph, they don't really die, they're just reborn through nature somehow. So, becuase they never need to reproduce sexually, they probably aren't true females, if you think about it. 


Out of the jobs you listed, I like some, but I wanted to keep to some of the classic jobs of the series, so I never really thought about the special jobs from FFT. XD;;

Though, I'll admit, I have a thing for the Holy Knight and Scholar jobs. XP
Agrias was jsut an awesome character and I think drawing a scholar would be fun.  I just have a lot fo design ideas for that job.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What, really? They were the best two races. Bangaas are the most powerful physically and Nu Mou have the greatest magic. They're indisposable because they're so specialized. Plus, the game's so easy that you can use nothing but Bangaa and melee everyone to death in just a couple terms.



I couldn't stand how SLOW the Nu Mou were, and I thought they were just cubersome to play. Their job tree wasn't fun to me. 

Bangaas were cool, don't get me wrong. But by the end of playing TA, I had a strong party of story characters and a few Viera and Hume extras that I toyed with all the time. Bangaa and Nu Mou were sent out on dispatch missions only.

(I find it funny that I didn't want to talk about races and ended up doing so. XP)


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> What, really? They were the best two races. Bangaas are the most powerful physically and Nu Mou have the greatest magic. They're indisposable because they're so specialized. Plus, the game's so easy that you can use nothing but Bangaa and melee everyone to death in just a couple terms.


Bangaas were basically giant tanks, so they are supposed to be slowly bulky, but deal damage like rocket launchers.. To be honest, Moogles are probably one of the worst classes in the game. They have the most fun classes, but stats wise, it's pretty much trash, w/exception of juggle smile 

Viera's by far are my favorite classes, mainly due to their insane speed, and also because they're fun to look at (in 12)



> There are no male Vierra, so either they reproduce asexually, or they're having sex with all of the Bangaa, who don't seem to have any females present (although they do exist and are mentioned a few times).


I'd like to believe that they are spawned out of the mist. I checked the ff wikipedia and they say there are male vieras but you know with wikipedia...




Albino-Kitsune said:


> (I find it funny that I didn't want to talk about races and ended up doing so. XP)


(attempt at going back to main topic) You've obviously played the original FFT. What was your final/favorite party setup?


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 15, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> You've obviously played the original FFT. What was your final/favorite party setup?



I don't remember my real set-up for the original PS1 game. Though I think it was a Summoner, a Ninja with Steal, a Samurai with Martial Arts, a Chemist, and Ramza was a Dragoon.

For WotL, I use almost all story/special characters. D:

Ramza as a Samurai with Martial Arts.
Agrias as a Thief with Holy Sword abilities, (using a sword of course).
Balthier currently as a Archer, Chemist and Sky Pirate Mastered.
Luso as a Knight with his squire abilities.
And then a female Summoner with White Magic.

At least that's one of my saves. Recently restarted cause I missed a lot of good items that I failed to steal or quest for. >.>;;; (I'm so OCD.)


----------



## KrazFabbit (Aug 15, 2008)

I'd have to say my two favorites are Red Mage, and Fusilier would be my two favorites. It's just too bad a moogle can't be a Red Mage.


----------



## Madness (Aug 15, 2008)

My two favourtie jobs would have to be the Dark Knight and the Dragoon. FF4 was basically the first Final Fantasy game i played and Cecil and Kain were easily my favourite two characters in it.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 15, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> I couldn't stand how SLOW the Nu Mou were, and I thought they were just cubersome to play. Their job tree wasn't fun to me.
> 
> Bangaas were cool, don't get me wrong. But by the end of playing TA, I had a strong party of story characters and a few Viera and Hume extras that I toyed with all the time. Bangaa and Nu Mou were sent out on dispatch missions only.



Nu Mou are slow, but their spells do the damage in _one_ turn that a Vierra would do in _three_. Plus, controlling enemy monsters is just plain fun. Also, haste is your friend.

The only story characters that I ever used (outside of leveling them) that weren't fully customizable were Ezel (Azoth + a Ninja = instant win) and Cid (because he's got some fun abilities).

I'm probably a little biased towards Bangaas, in any case, because I think they're pretty much sex on a stick.



WhiteHowl said:


> To be honest, Moogles are probably one of the worst classes in the game. They have the most fun classes, but stats wise, it's pretty much trash, w/exception of juggle smile
> 
> I'd like to believe that they are spawned out of the mist. I checked the ff wikipedia and they say there are male vieras but you know with wikipedia...



Gunner's Stopshot was actually really useful, if you enjoy being a whore. 8)

Unless they changed the mythology from the original TTA (Excuse me while I RAGE), there are no male Vierra.

Maybe it's like Ninja Turtles or Street Sharks and they were ordinary rabbits until they got fucked up by this mist or something like that.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 15, 2008)

Blue mages have always been my favorite and I can't figure out why...


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 15, 2008)

Learning monster abilities? Yeah, that can be pretty sweet, I guess.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 15, 2008)

Madness said:


> My two favourtie jobs would have to be the Dark Knight and the Dragoon. FF4 was basically the first Final Fantasy game i played and Cecil and Kain were easily my favourite two characters in it.



I never got around to play Final Fantasy 4 sadly. I've heard good things but it's a little too dated in look for me now. (Can't play FF7 anymore even though I love the game.)

As I said previously, I like Dragoon, jumpy-stabs are always fun.

Dark Knight is nice too. Can be very very powerful depending on the game. I haven't unlocked Dark Knight in FFT yet, but from what I know of how people play it in FFXI, it has horrible accuracy but huge strength. Being able to inflicts statues effects and some black magic while meleeing is pretty cool though.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 15, 2008)

AlexX said:


> Blue mages have always been my favorite and I can't figure out why...



Maybe it's the way they dress?


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I'm probably a little biased towards Bangaas, in any case, because I think they're pretty much sex on a stick.



That's how I feel about the Viera pretty much. But I liked them cause their aesthetic was fetching to me. That and they were really fast and had fun jobs. ...For this, I thought giving Ritz all the Viera abilities was a nifty idea.


----------



## AlexX (Aug 15, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Maybe it's the way they dress?


I do find the outfit spiffy, but I think it's more the ability to copy enemy powers. I mean, how many times do you see an enemy use an attack you really wish you could use?

Could also be rooted in my love of Megaman, since he is both blue and copies powers... Heck, my main character (Alex, himself) has the ability to copy powers (somewhat).


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 15, 2008)

AlexX said:


> I do find the outfit spiffy, but I think it's more the ability to copy enemy powers. I mean, how many times do you see an enemy use an attack you really wish you could use?
> 
> Could also be rooted in my love of Megaman, since he is both blue and copies powers... Heck, my main character (Alex, himself) has the ability to copy powers (somewhat).



I'll bet you like Strago!


----------



## RemyLee (Aug 15, 2008)

For me, I loved Warrior and Black Mage. Warrior due to physical durability and immense damage (I.E. Steiner, Warrior, Aaron) and Black Mage for their look and incredible skills (I.E. Black Mage, ViVi, Lulu).


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 15, 2008)

RemyLee said:


> For me, I loved Warrior and Black Mage. Warrior due to physical durability and immense damage (I.E. Steiner, Warrior, Aaron) and Black Mage for their look and incredible skills (I.E. Black Mage, ViVi, Lulu).




Auron was actually more of a Samurai then a Warrior. Tidus was the Warrior archetype for FF10, I think. Yeah, he was a Warrior with Time Mage traits.


And I've always loved Lulu. I loved her seriousness with a huge warm heart burning underneath. That and I loved her theme song. Just all in all she's one of my favorite characters.


----------



## RemyLee (Aug 15, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Auron was actually more of a Samurai then a Warrior. Tidus was the Warrior archetype for FF10, I think. Yeah, he was a Warrior with Time Mage traits.
> 
> 
> And I've always loved Lulu. I loved her seriousness with a huge warm heart burning underneath. That and I loved her theme song. Just all in all she's one of my favorite characters.



Always loved the Cactuar doll whenever I could get one.


----------



## Arnax (Aug 15, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> I never liked Bangaas and Nu Mou. Never used them much after I got story characters.



But...but...Bangaa smash face! Such fun classes! Templar, bishop being a couple faves. 

And Nu mou are probably slow purely due to class move/jump, and speed gains (I think that's how it works). :3 Less the race, more the class, though obviously race "limits" class.

Either way! White mage, arcanist, and sometimes beast master.

Also:


Albino-Kitsune said:


> Dragoon in FFXI is like that. You have a pet wyvern that fights with you.



Yar, that was good times, especially with WHM sub for healing breath. :3 I kinda miss FFXI, but eh. Was thinking more along the lines of a ridable dragon partner, though yea, most of the time dragoons slay em. (Or "wyrmtamer" them out of battle. Such a misleading ability name! *cry*)


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 16, 2008)

Arnax said:


> But...but...Bangaa smash face! Such fun classes! Templar, bishop being a couple faves.



Well, I liked the Bangaa in battle when I had to get something done. Just aesthetically, I didn't like how they looked in the TA series as opposed to how they were shown in FF12.



Arnax said:


> Either way! White mage, arcanist, and sometimes beast master.
> 
> Yar, that was good times, especially with WHM sub for healing breath. :3 I kinda miss FFXI, but eh. Was thinking more along the lines of a ridable dragon partner, though yea, most of the time dragoons slay em. (Or "wyrmtamer" them out of battle. Such a misleading ability name! *cry*)



I don't really remember Arcanist. ^^; If I recall, that was from FF3. 

I like WHM. XP BST is something I haven't played in FFXI, but I like the job outside of there. I thought the Trainer Dressphere in FFX-2 was fun to play, but it wasn't that handy when compared to something like White Mage and Dark Knight.

I've played DRG some and I rather enjoy having the pet. :3 Today they've added emotes for pets, ( the DRG and Puppetmaster pets only ) and they're adorable. That, and they've fixed DRG so it's not nerfed anymore, now it's on par with most on the melee for DD, but it's weaponskills can do insanely high damage.

Personally, I like Thief the most out of all the jobs. I just like what they represent, and I like getting all the super rare items and I like making money really quick. I love my Mithra Thief on FFXI, I might not be the strongest, but I have fun playing her.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Well, I liked the Bangaa in battle when I had to get something done. Just aesthetically, I didn't like how they looked in the TA series as opposed to how they were shown in FF12.



IMO everything looked better in TA pixel art than it did in 12's "We've had too much plastic surgery" 3D models.

Seriously, the in-play models are hideous. During the CG where they introduced Vain, I was like "Hey this guy looks kinda cool" and then they went back to the normal models and my eyes started bleeding.


----------



## Arnax (Aug 16, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Well, I liked the Bangaa in battle when I had to get something done. Just aesthetically, I didn't like how they looked in the TA series as opposed to how they were shown in FF12.
> 
> I don't really remember Arcanist. ^^; If I recall, that was from FF3.
> 
> ...



Oop! I shoulda mentioned I'm pulling all my experience for things like Bangaa and Nu Mou from the TA series alone. Never played FF12, but I'm beginning to be tempted, just because they've made references to it in TA2, and because I didn't realize that it apparently takes place in Ivalice. 

As well, meant the FFTA2 beastmasters, and Arcanist from TA2. Never had BST in FFXI, since I had at besta  30-some RDM before the huge gains in XP that let you solo to level instead of hours long groups.  I basically got that, then started unlocking other things, like RNG and DRG.  <3 DRG. Also heard their Skills ate things alive, but I don't know that I ever got high enough to see it myself. <.< Also never seen the pet emotes, and I'll bet the DRG ones *are* cute. :3

Also don't remember much from X-2, but I remember Dark Knights in that one were interesting to play, or difficult, I'm not sure which. x.x

P.S. Edit: I love David M. Awesome's sig. XD I was thinking about that recently, and it's just so silly...(Yes, I know, tangent unrelated, but I do these things, especially at 3:42am when it's 18 minutes before work and I took a "nap" for about 4 hours. x.x)


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

Arnax said:


> P.S. Edit: I love David M. Awesome's sig. XD I was thinking about that recently, and it's just so silly...(Yes, I know, tangent unrelated, but I do these things, especially at 3:42am when it's 18 minutes before work and I took a "nap" for about 4 hours. x.x)



Why thank you.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 16, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Auron was actually more of a Samurai then a Warrior. Tidus was the Warrior archetype for FF10, I think. Yeah, he was a Warrior with Time Mage traits.
> 
> 
> And I've always loved Lulu. I loved her seriousness with a huge warm heart burning underneath. That and I loved her theme song. Just all in all she's one of my favorite characters.


Classes follow for FFX
Tidus-Warrior/Time Mage
Yuna-White Mage/Summoner
Lulu-Black Mage
Auron-Samurai/Knight
Wakka-Hunter/Gambler
Kimahri-Dragoon/Blue Mage
Rikku-Thief/Chemist

Auron is a more of a knight dominant character seeing has most of his moves are break attacks. He's a misfit all around actually. He wields Katana's but only learns 1 actual samurai move in his end of the grid- Gill Toss, but at the same time he's supposed to be a monk.

Yuna miffs me the most, mainly due to the fact that once again they use the White Mage-Summoner combo (no more Rydias T-T)


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 16, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Classes follow for FFX
> Tidus-Warrior/Time Mage
> Yuna-White Mage/Summoner
> Lulu-Black Mage
> ...



Wakka made me sad. He was funny for commentary, but I never really used him or Kimahri.

One I got Rikku, my party was normally all the women and I'd switch in Tidus or Auron if I needed melee. 

I really liked all the women save Yuna. Not that she wasn't good in battle, just she was annoying after awhile to listen to in the story.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 16, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Wakka made me sad. He was funny for commentary, but I never really used him or Kimahri.
> 
> One I got Rikku, my party was normally all the women and I'd switch in Tidus or Auron if I needed melee.
> 
> I really liked all the women save Yuna. Not that she wasn't good in battle, just she was annoying after awhile to listen to in the story.


Lulu was the only worth while women from FFX. Rikku was too much of a Lolicon, and Yuna... I lost all respect for Yuna once FFX-2 came out.


----------



## RemyLee (Aug 16, 2008)

Bangaa were my favorite monks...


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

RemyLee said:


> Bangaa were my favorite monks...



This. <3


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 16, 2008)

RemyLee said:


> Bangaa were my favorite monks...


Too bad earth render's cheapness was decreased a little in TA2 .


----------



## Skullmiser (Aug 16, 2008)

View attachment 5845View attachment 5846
I use red mages whenever possible.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 16, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Too bad earth render's cheapness was decreased a little in TA2 .



Too bad the entire focus of TA2's combat revolves around fucking buffs and debuffs. Fuck that, excuse me while I melee the shit out of every enemy while they're too busy casting debuffs and I use my one white/time mage to keep casting haste and esuna.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Too bad the entire focus of TA2's combat revolves around fucking buffs and debuffs. Fuck that, excuse me while I melee the shit out of every enemy while they're too busy casting debuffs and I use my one white/time mage to keep casting haste and esuna.


Makes me wish calculator was still a viable job .


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2008)

That'd be nice.


----------



## Arnax (Aug 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Too bad the entire focus of TA2's combat revolves around fucking buffs and debuffs. Fuck that, excuse me while I melee the shit out of every enemy while they're too busy casting debuffs and I use my one white/time mage to keep casting haste and esuna.



WTB Cannoneer and...The moogle hand cannon guys without having to buff for shots. Thanks.

But in seriousness, I think it's about the same as it's always been. Maybe the enemies in TA2 use more of them, but I didn't notice a big change, really. And yes, Esuna, ooo! *hugs it* Now if only it fixed charm and confusion. x.x

Also, you never notice how much you move in a fight until you get the "Not moving one tile" law...

Oh, oh! And Roar! Best thing ever if all they're doing is buffing. :3 Finished the moogle cannon quest without a scratch since they wouldn't fire without that buff up.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2008)

Arnax said:


> WTB Cannoneer and...The moogle hand cannon guys without having to buff for shots. Thanks.
> 
> But in seriousness, I think it's about the same as it's always been. Maybe the enemies in TA2 use more of them, but I didn't notice a big change, really. And yes, Esuna, ooo! *hugs it* Now if only it fixed charm and confusion. x.x
> 
> ...



I was, of course, referring to the computerized enemies. They literally use nothing but debuffs. It makes me want to cry a little bit.


----------



## Arnax (Aug 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I was, of course, referring to the computerized enemies. They literally use nothing but debuffs. It makes me want to cry a little bit.



Heh, yea. Get that a lot. Worst is teams of molboro-type monsters. >.< Oh look! Charmed, slowed, a few more things, as well as their healing "Love song". *grumbles and thrashes pink tentacled mouth-critters*


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 17, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> I lost all respect for Yuna once FFX-2 came out.



PREACH.

No seriously, what the fuck was SE thinking? -.-;;

Charlie's Angels and Final Fantasy does not mix.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 17, 2008)

Skullmiser said:


> View attachment 5845View attachment 5846
> I use red mages whenever possible.



Hahaha, that shit's dope. Reminds me of someone else I know though. >.>;;


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I was, of course, referring to the computerized enemies. They literally use nothing but debuffs. It makes me want to cry a little bit.


My friend plays TA2 like a religion. Here's her team: Vierra- Assassin/Elementalists x 6 (sometimes x 5 and the man whore Al Cid) max speed. Basically she wiped everything on the field before anything moved; that included her own characters.



Albino-Kitsune said:


> PREACH.
> 
> No seriously, what the fuck was SE thinking? -.-;;
> 
> Charlie's Angels and Final Fantasy does not mix.


I found this completely ironic. My view of the X-2 girls is exactly the same as my views of the actual Charlie's Angels. Everyone is retarded except for the Lucy Liu character.


Anyone have love for the Spoony Bards? I sure as hell don't >:|


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 17, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Makes me wish calculator was still a viable job .



I always remember liking Mime the first time I played FFT on the PS1, but I don't like them as much now on the PSP, but I guess I just haven't formulated my party and readapted to them. 

I don't know why, but I absolutely love the female Mimes. XP

Calculator was like, LET ME MURDER YOU NOW... if you fall within the sight OF MY ABACUS!!! Mwahaha! Oh shit, sorry bro. o-o
It was another of those jobs you really had to adapt your whole party around to take advantage of effectively.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 17, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> I always remember liking Mime the first time I played FFT on the PS1, but I don't like them as much now on the PSP, but I guess I just haven't formulated my party and readapted to them.
> 
> I don't know why, but I absolutely love the female Mimes. XP
> 
> ...


The onion is the badass of this game tho. Calculator, other than casting haste, has one real use towards end game... To cast Zodiark on everything that's on the field, EVERYTHING!

Speaking of which, you do the horrible 6 Argath rendezvous battle


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 17, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> I found this completely ironic. My view of the X-2 girls is exactly the same as my views of the actual Charlie's Angels. Everyone is retarded except for the Lucy Liu character.



... Lucy Liu is hot, okay. Kill Bill made me realize that I'd go gay for her. Totally.


........ What. D:

Same goes for Lulu. >.>;;




WhiteHowl said:


> Anyone have love for the Spoony Bards? I sure as hell don't >:|



I don't know, I didn't know there was a spoon. O_O


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 17, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> I don't know, I didn't know there was a spoon. O_O


I'm hoping that was a joke...


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 17, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> I'm hoping that was a joke...



Yes. It was. ^^;

It's really late and I get silly when I'm tired.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> My friend plays TA2 like a religion. Here's her team: Vierra- Assassin/Elementalists x 6 (sometimes x 5 and the man whore Al Cid) max speed. Basically she wiped everything on the field before anything moved; that included her own characters.



Yeah, job classes like that pretty much break the game.

Also, your friend is what I like to call a "video game douche bag."


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, job classes like that pretty much break the game.
> 
> Also, your friend is what I like to call a "video game douche bag."


Really? I told her that she was being an ass.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Really? I told her that she was being an ass.



You did the right thing.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You did the right thing.


She's almost as bad ass my other friend. My other friend plays FFT like a religion and he basically has Ramza with Dark Knight/Ninja- Teleport and Vampire and max stats and Shirahadori and Balmung . That's it.


----------



## Foxblade (Aug 17, 2008)

Ive always loved Dragoons


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Aug 17, 2008)

white mage

I always liked healers, in every single game


----------



## Arnax (Aug 17, 2008)

Foxblade said:


> Ive always loved Dragoons





Cheesewulf said:


> white mage
> 
> I always liked healers, in every single game



Wee! Healers and spear weilding maniacs for all! :3

I wonder how well a dragoon/white mage team would work on FFTA2...


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 17, 2008)

Foxblade said:


> Ive always loved Dragoons


TA2 for some reason nerfed Jump.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 17, 2008)

Arnax said:


> Wee! Healers and spear weilding maniacs for all! :3
> 
> I wonder how well a dragoon/white mage team would work on FFTA2...



Not too shabby, I think.



WhiteHowl said:


> TA2 for some reason nerfed Jump.



Well, it still does about double normal damage, but it's impossible to hit with.

My other beef with TA2 is that facing doesn't affect hit percentages anymore, and just adds a couple points to the damage dealt, which takes 90% of the useful strategizing out.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> You did the right thing.



Seconded.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 17, 2008)

Arnax said:


> Wee! Healers and spear weilding maniacs for all! :3
> 
> I wonder how well a dragoon/white mage team would work on FFTA2...



*shrugs* Probably okay. You'd have to gear for MP... but not much. Seeing as you have to get your MP every turn. You'd need some MP with pieces that gave large boosts to your magick stats, at least that's what It hink for it to works effectively.

That, and it might help if you have a Dragoon or two with a different sub.

In FFXI, that job set-up is useful in parties but it's seen more as a a soloing set-up. Your wyvern heals you upon weapon skills and I think only if you're within a certain health range too. The DRG's pet is influenced by your sub. I think there's only like 2-3 jobs that allow your pet to use Healing Breath. I can't say for sure, my DRG's only 10 and I don't know many other DRG's.

And I think I already said I like White Mages. XP 

But, oddly enough, I've always had a fondness for chemists. Probably cause they can use guns and Arts of War for a long range stat and equipment breaker. Also, as they're not really affected by Bravery and Faith (unless they're using a magic gun), You could gear them up to be the perfect Treasure Hunter/Long-Range Render. Low Fatih to weaken magick damage taken. Probably Equip Heavy Armor for more HP, and some kind of movement boots too. 

(Everyone's talking about TA2 and I've never played it, ho dee hum ho-ho. *twidles thumbs*)

And of course, in FFXI, White Mages are the holy coveted healers in the early levels. If you don't have a white mage, there is no party. Bah. D:


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 17, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> My other beef with TA2 is that facing doesn't affect hit percentages anymore, and just adds a couple points to the damage dealt, which takes 90% of the useful strategizing out.



Indeed, I noticed that when I played a mission cause I was bored. Also noticed the whole nerfed Jump thing too. Was all I ever really heard from my boyfriend in the mornings while I was getting dressed was him curseing his DS cause shit seemed to always miss. ...I think he just stopped using jump after awhile.


----------



## An Sionnach Rua (Aug 17, 2008)

It's only worth using if you've Sleeped them.


----------



## Arnax (Aug 17, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> TA2 for some reason nerfed Jump.





David M. Awesome said:


> Well, it still does about double normal damage, but it's impossible to hit with.
> 
> My other beef with TA2 is that facing doesn't affect hit percentages anymore, and just adds a couple points to the damage dealt, which takes 90% of the useful strategizing out.



I think I liked jump better in FFT when you just had to time it right.  50% is evil...

And yea, that threw me, and is rather annoying. Though too, fun is also trying to hit a high evasion class to begin with, which may have been the reason for the change. Lets classes like thieves and master monks get out of the way more often in a manner that not all classes can copy. (If that makes sense.)


----------



## Xaerun (Aug 18, 2008)

What was that FFT game where you could create your own member for the whole party? I had the GBA one where you could only make your own character custom...

Or maybe the game I'm talking about was a dream...


----------



## CyberFoxx (Aug 18, 2008)

Well, the only FF game I've played that had user-selectable "Jobs" in it is the SNES FFV, so I'll have to base my opinion on it.

Black Mage: Gotta love doing insane damage when you go up against something and you know it's weakness.
Thief: How else are you going to get the best weapons? ^_^
White Mage: Well, somebody has to keep the party alive, and un-kill those pesky un-dead.
Blue Mage: There's a certain pleasure one gets when destroying monsters with their own attacks.
Dragoon: Strangely enough, I've always found it useful to have one on the team. More often than not, would get the last hit in when the rest of the party was dead...
Time Mage: Time magic is insanely useful when grinding the "hard" monsters.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 18, 2008)

CyberFoxx said:


> Well, the only FF game I've played that had user-selectable "Jobs" in it is the SNES FFV, so I'll have to base my opinion on it.



What other FF games have you played?  About all the games, the characters have a stereotypical job they play a role too. 

And dude. Thief <3.


----------



## CyberFoxx (Aug 18, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> What other FF games have you played?  About all the games, the characters have a stereotypical job they play a role too.



I agree that the other games has a class/job associated with the characters, but I always found that to be more part of the character than something separate. In FFV you could actually choose what class/job you wanted for the character, at any time.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 18, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Indeed, I noticed that when I played a mission cause I was bored. Also noticed the whole nerfed Jump thing too. Was all I ever really heard from my boyfriend in the mornings while I was getting dressed was him curseing his DS cause shit seemed to always miss. ...I think he just stopped using jump after awhile.



This. 



An Sionnach Rua said:


> It's only worth using if you've Sleeped them.



Which has, what, a 50% success rate? Which really translates to 25% for the player and 75% for computers. 



Arnax said:


> I think I liked jump better in FFT when you just had to time it right.  50% is evil...



*Every game forever needs to have timed hits.* 8)

Oh, another thing I don't like about TA2! WHERE ARE MY COMBOS, GOD DAMNIT? >:C AND WHERE ARE THE RIVAL CLANS? I'M SICK OF FIGHTING MONSTERS, LET ME KILL SOMEONE!


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> *Every game forever needs to have timed hits.* 8)
> 
> Oh, another thing I don't like about TA2! WHERE ARE MY COMBOS, GOD DAMNIT? >:C AND WHERE ARE THE RIVAL CLANS? I'M SICK OF FIGHTING MONSTERS, LET ME KILL SOMEONE!



This. <3

Okay, I totally agree with the timed hits thing. There's more strategy with planning out a turn with something that takes time to charge. I like that more.

And I didn't know they had got rid of rival clans. That sucks, man. D:


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 18, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> This. <3
> 
> Okay, I totally agree with the timed hits thing. There's more strategy with planning out a turn with something that takes time to charge. I like that more.
> 
> And I didn't know they had got rid of rival clans. That sucks, man. D:



There are still some around, but they're few and far between. They're more like events that you can trigger only when you have control over an area, and you can generally talk your way out of them (which still gets you AP, which is great, but EXP is nice, too).


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> There are still some around, but they're few and far between. They're more like events that you can trigger only when you have control over an area, and you can generally talk your way out of them (which still gets you AP, which is great, but EXP is nice, too).



Personally, I like the TA series, but I like FFT so much more. I just enjoy the style of play better. Too many people complain that it's too hard and that they lost their characters too often to enjoy it.

... Sorry, if you lost your characters, I have no sympathy. XD

I learned how to avoid that. It was easy. lrn2playtehgame, homie.

Don't get me wrong, I really enjoyed the TA series, I dunno, FFT was just more fun for me. TA had the advantage cause it was hand-held, but now there's a PSP port and I am happy.

Disgaea and War of the Lions. It's all I need for video games.


----------



## Dyluck (Aug 18, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Personally, I like the TA series, but I like FFT so much more. I just enjoy the style of play better. Too many people complain that it's too hard and that they lost their characters too often to enjoy it.
> 
> ... Sorry, if you lost your characters, I have no sympathy. XD
> 
> I learned how to avoid that. It was easy. lrn2playtehgame, homie.



I hear FFT is a lot more complicated than TA. That's all well and good, but honestly, I like my strategy games to be more like chess, which is 100% your skill at the game every time, rather than a game in which a single strategy can completely break the game and let you win every time.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 18, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> I hear FFT is a lot more complicated than TA. That's all well and good, but honestly, I like my strategy games to be more like chess, which is 100% your skill at the game every time, rather than a game in which a single strategy can completely break the game and let you win every time.


If you don't try to max out your stats, at level 99 play (should only take a 2-3 hours) the game is pretty balanced, and when I say balanced I mean, every monster on the field can wipe out your party if you play erratically. Basically chocobos can kill you.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 18, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Basically chocobos can kill you.



Hey man, those chocobos aren't something to shake a stick at. >.>

The Red Chocobos have Choco Meteor and Christ that hits hard. I had one hit me for 300 once. But then again it was a mage with magick boosting gear, not HP gear. D:


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 19, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Hey man, those chocobos aren't something to shake a stick at. >.>
> 
> The Red Chocobos have Choco Meteor and Christ that hits hard. I had one hit me for 300 once. But then again it was a mage with magick boosting gear, not HP gear. D:


That's why I setup with fighters from the very beginning XD

Rendezvous is just fantastic, you can get your equipment before the story takes off.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 19, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Yeah, job classes like that pretty much break the game.



Dude, don't forget the special classes in Final Fantasy Tactics. Even before Meliadoul got  major buff in Lion War, Balthier's Barrage, and the Dark Knight class, they just ridiculously break the game. 

I mean, they could literally run up and hit for 800 damage. HEck, Meliadoul sometimes OUTDAMAGES Orlandeau. And these were instant abilities that had no cost.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 19, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Dude, don't forget the special classes in Final Fantasy Tactics. Even before Meliadoul got  major buff in Lion War, Balthier's Barrage, and the Dark Knight class, they just ridiculously break the game.
> 
> I mean, they could literally run up and hit for 800 damage. HEck, Meliadoul sometimes OUTDAMAGES Orlandeau. And these were instant abilities that had no cost.



I absolutely love Balthier. He is the best character to have to steal gear with. An extra 10% to your steal rate, not to mention he comes with two awesome pieces of equipment. .-.

...Yeah, Balthier is broken. 

...You know I've actually yet to unlock Dark Knight. There's a lot to do for it.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Aug 19, 2008)

I have. That alone makes me a big Final Fantasy Tactics Nerd.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 19, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> Dude, don't forget the special classes in Final Fantasy Tactics. Even before Meliadoul got  major buff in Lion War, Balthier's Barrage, and the Dark Knight class, they just ridiculously break the game.
> 
> I mean, they could literally run up and hit for 800 damage. HEck, Meliadoul sometimes OUTDAMAGES Orlandeau. And these were instant abilities that had no cost.


That's why you don't use characters like that. It's more fun to limit yourself FFT, with just the base classes.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 19, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:


> I have. That alone makes me a big Final Fantasy Tactics Nerd.




Haha, I dunno man. Have you got all the secret characters and all the secret items as well?

That's what I'm shooting for. xD


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 19, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Haha, I dunno man. Have you got all the secret characters and all the secret items as well?
> 
> That's what I'm shooting for. xD


my FFT friend has attempted to do that, but his luck on the treasures after rendezvous and melee are such that he never pulls anything significant. I on the other pulled 2 ribbons and a balmung XD


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 20, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> my FFT friend has attempted to do that, but his luck on the treasures after rendezvous and melee are such that he never pulls anything significant. I on the other pulled 2 ribbons and a balmung XD



You can get Ribbons by poching Wild Boars. ;o

I don't know hardly anyone else with a PSP that can play with me. It sucks. I can't get everything that comes from Multi-Player. I'll have to hunt around town for someone with a PSP that I can talk into buying the game if they don't already have it. XD


----------



## Arnax (Aug 20, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> I don't know hardly anyone else with a PSP that can play with me. It sucks. I can't get everything that comes from Multi-Player. I'll have to hunt around town for someone with a PSP that I can talk into buying the game if they don't already have it. XD



You know, I wish they'd released it on DS or something, cause then I'd play it like mad. x.x Alas, evil PSP. (Basically just a handheld I don't have, and don't see a lot of things I want for it. :3) It'd be both weird, and pretty cool to go and play that again.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 20, 2008)

Arnax said:


> You know, I wish they'd released it on DS or something, cause then I'd play it like mad. x.x Alas, evil PSP. (Basically just a handheld I don't have, and don't see a lot of things I want for it. :3) It'd be both weird, and pretty cool to go and play that again.




Heh heh, PSP just doesn't have anything that great out for it. I mean, there are a few golden gems. But, there's nothing out like some of the awesome series that are on the DS. ...I'm so sad I sold mine. D:


----------



## Natbisk (Aug 20, 2008)

definitely monk bangaa's


----------



## eternal_flare (Aug 20, 2008)

mime, great stat growth, indeed.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 20, 2008)

eternal_flare said:


> mime, great stat growth, indeed.


you can always be an extremist. Level via the swine method using Onion Knight who has the best stat growth in the game.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 20, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> you can always be an extremist. Level via the swine method using Onion Knight who has the best stat growth in the game.



Yup yup. Get yourself a pig, breed up some Wild Boars, put someone with Beastmaster next to them in battle and they get a skill called Bequeath Bacon. It levels up character by one level and turns the pig into a crystal.

Onion Knights have the best stat growth, but Mime's are close behind and I think they're tons of fun. (Steal, focus, steal, focus, haste, focus, steal.) Haha, That and I absolutely love the female Mime's sprite. It's by far my favorite design out of all the jobs. But only the female one. The male Mime looks silly.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Aug 21, 2008)

Albino-Kitsune said:


> Yup yup. Get yourself a pig, breed up some Wild Boars, put someone with Beastmaster next to them in battle and they get a skill called Bequeath Bacon. It levels up character by one level and turns the pig into a crystal.
> 
> Onion Knights have the best stat growth, but Mime's are close behind and I think they're tons of fun. (Steal, focus, steal, focus, haste, focus, steal.) Haha, That and I absolutely love the female Mime's sprite. It's by far my favorite design out of all the jobs. But only the female one. The male Mime looks silly.


Agreed, though I have to say that the best female class sprite is the dancer, because she looks like she's wearing something normal, which is strange in the Ivalice world


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Aug 25, 2008)

WhiteHowl said:


> Agreed, though I have to say that the best female class sprite is the dancer, because she looks like she's wearing something normal, which is strange in the Ivalice world



Dancer looks pretty, but it's also what I think a dancer would look like. (...Okay I'm biased to the Female Mime cause it looks like a white fox to me. D: )

Personally, I like the fact things aren't normal in the Ivalice world. But that's kinda a given. *snickers* 

Eh, and just to say what my favorite male sprite is... just to balance things you know... I guess I'd have to say, er... um... probably Thief. I think the female Thief looks ugly as sin though. D:<


----------

